# Question on additives...



## kingt36 (Jun 9, 2014)

The last time I dry cured some belly with some molasses mixed in with the cure. This time, I didn't mix it in but do think I want to add it at some point. This is the 8th day for the belly in the fridge. Would it be ok to add some molasses in the bag now, should I wait until after I rinse it and spread some on when it goes back in the fridge overnight, or should I just forget about it and save it for the next batch?

Thanks..


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 9, 2014)

I would add it now for giving it the longest time to flavor.


----------

